# WHY I LIKE MY POWERHEAD MOUNTED ON MY SPEARGUN!!



## Clay-Doh

Just in case. Nuff said. Call me scared if you want. I call it evening the odds.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I would have died 4 times by the time that guy has to get a breath. That bubble ring was awsome.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Good vid there Clay. Thanks for sharing. 



I agree, you got to make sure you have the right tools in the tool box... If I was diving these days a bang stick or powerhead would be much like the knife on my leg, in place and ready to use if needed.


----------



## kTkGreenGo

that guy broke the world record for longest time under water.....10:35 i think. CRAZY


----------



## bigfishrookie

Makes me wonder- Was he 1st a freediver and then spearfisherman or vice-versa. I can hear him now, " Man I love freediving and all, but Shit, I wanna kill somethin'!"


----------



## CurtyV22

Ahhh he should have shot the shark any way... aim for the gills toward the head at an angle, if you dont stone him, he might bleed out! big catch! that blue water could pull it off... you never know unless you try, might get lucky! besides, its just a shaft,:shedevil come see me we'll get you a new one if you loose it brotha!


----------



## LandoCalarusso

I dont know how I sent something from CurtyV22... ? um ? but luck is beautiful with one shot... or is it ol fashioned skillz


----------



## Clay-Doh

Your crazy man....I thinks I wouldnt wanna shoot a shark with just a tip and piss him off, now wit a powerhead???? Yeah.

Seems like I go thru shafts to fast as it is.

By the way, you got sawwed off woody magnum shaft? That one I bought (that got sent back to JBL), the guy I sold it to, second shot, it broke on an AJ's head...tip went tumblin in one direction, shaft landed in the sand.:doh

Unfrtunately the threads from the shaft are stuck up inside a $30 rotating bulletnose tip.


----------



## scubageek

yeah Clay if I don't have it at the shop just let me know and I will get one in for him and I am with you, won't be shooting any sharks with just a spear have a friend who did it once and it wasn't a fun experience :banghead


----------



## LandoCalarusso

i stabbed one... i had fun.:clap 

but i was also a good bit scared, you can really see the power that they have when he's dragging you around:baby


----------



## LandoCalarusso

aw maaan... think if you landed him though...? :sleeping put him out


----------



## scubageek

yeah you had fun cleaning the poop out of your wetsuit later there he-man :doh


----------



## scubageek

Clay, bring that tip with the stuck threads we have had pretty good luck getting them cleared out and usable again...


----------



## flyingfishr

Hey Clay, any chance of saving that tip? I know those shafts are hardened steel and all, but thought maybe you could work some Detroit magic on it! Looking forward to our next drop.

Josh


----------



## Clay-Doh

That is an expensive tip on htere Josh, so I want to try an save it for you. When you get a chance, stop buy and pick up the shaft. I bought the gun from Carlos, and he just said he can trade it out. You have heard the whole story on JBL havin some problems. I felt bad for ya watchin your second shot with the gun you just bought from me...and almost let my reg fall out my mouth as I watched your tip bounce of his head one way and your shaft drop tp the sand.

He said he'll take care of it for you. The gun is brand new. Thanx Carlos. Flyingfisher is the onme who bought it and went out with us to try it...and snap.:doh


----------



## flyingfishr

Hey thanks Clay, that would have been two of us without regs, the look on your face said it all... It happens I suppose.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Linda said you came by and got it while I was gone. hope it gets worked out. Sorry there was even a problem with it.

By the way...snce this thread is about powerheads, you may want to think about one down the road. Me personally, with dead bleedin fish strapped to me, mine just gives me a warm fuzzy feelin. Unfortunatly, there expensive as hell. The cheapest I have found them online is $170. I lucked out and got 2 of em and a takedown aluminum pole spear last May that Scott Brown (brnbsr) had posted on the old forum for I think $150. Deals like that though dont come by often.

Lke I said...I may be a wussy, but I just like being armed!


----------



## scubageek

I agree Clay, I have 3 billers at the shop and will make someone a good deal on one, just come see me....



they are .38, .357, .44 and have the mounting kits too..


----------



## Clay-Doh

I was hopin since the gun, and shaft was brand new, not abused, and the shaft broke second shot, it would be covered by the one year warranty. It's not? I know JBL has gone down hill, but this is the 3rd time in 3 uses this gun has failed. Kinda a bummer.


----------



## dkdiver

Going back to Lando's post about sticking one, my recollection was that even though he was blowing it off when he came on the boat, he was the most serious I have ever seen him, maybe even a little concerned. Of course, they look bigger under water. Remember, they are endangered :nonono . . . somewhere else on the planet.


----------



## CurtyV22

> *dkdiver (12/21/2007)*Going back to Lando's post about sticking one, my recollection was that even though he was blowing it off when he came on the boat, he was the most serious I have ever seen him, maybe even a little concerned. Of course, they look bigger under water. Remember, they are endangered :nonono . . . somewhere else on the planet.


haha ol' Landois good at blowing things off (take it how you want to:moon). 

CurtyV


----------



## CurtyV22

Haha watched carlos break two drill bits trying to get that shaft outta the tip, sure it wasn't a fish shaped rock?:doh



I bet you'll avoid the skull shot next time:letsparty



CurtyV


----------



## Clay-Doh

No, not a rock,it was a spade first, no prob, then the AJ.

And uh...skull shots are a good thing. they cant pull lose of the tip when its lodged in there!:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (12/27/2007)*No, not a rock,it was a spade first, no prob, then the AJ.
> 
> And uh...skull shots are a good thing. they cant pull lose of the tip when its lodged in there!:letsdrink


I can verify what Clay is saying, I was there too.


----------

